# Suspensions coming for WWE?



## Clark Kent (Aug 31, 2007)

*Suspensions coming for WWE?
By primetime21 - Fri, 31 Aug 2007 13:10:23 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

I guess Vince will have no choice but to suspend the wrestlers named in the following article. http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/20...g_scandal.html  This should really shake some things up as regards to storylines. The fact that Congress has started to investigate things will give Vince little choice but to suspend these wrestlers.  Here is a list of who is involved:
LIST OF WHO'S INVOLVED:

* Randy Orton 
* Charlie Haas 
* Adam Copeland (Edge) 
* Robert Huffman (King Booker) 
* Shane Helms (Gregory Helms) 
* Mike Bucci (Nova/Simon Dean) 
* Anthony Carelli (Santino Marella) 
* John Hennigan (John Morrison/Johnny Nitro) 
* Darren Matthews (William Regal) 
* Ken Anderson (Mr. Kennedy) 
* Chavo Guerrero 

ESPN also produced the following three names as well: 

* Dave Bautista 
* Shoichi Funkai 
* Chris Mordetzky (Chris Masters)


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

